
Krispy Kreme tells student to stop donut reselling service in Minnesota - mzs
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/krispy-kreme-tells-student-to-stop-donut-reselling-service-in-minnesota/
======
jetti
Is there anything that could've been done to actually stop him if he didn't
comply short of refusing to sell to him at the stores he visited?

